# Agafar de la mà / per la mà



## TraductoraPobleSec

Tu, jihadista suïcida, agafes una nena petita de la mà, una nena amb unes orelletes de ratolí i un globus, i te l'enduus carrer principal avall perquè penses: «Millor que estigui tranquil·la en aquests darrers segons mentre cerca la _maman_ que no pas que mori tota sola, espantada i desesperada».

- - - - 
Hola una altra vegada!!!

Ja veieu quines coses he de traduir!!! Aquest fragment em planteja un petit dubte: vosaltres què dieu? Agafar de la mà o Agafar per la mà? A mi em surt de manera natural dir "agafar de la mà" tot i que...

Subjectar, fer-se seu (algú, algun animal, alguna cosa) amb la mà o un altre òrgan o un instrument adequat, per tenir-ho que no se'n pugui anar, aguantar-ho, emportar-s'ho d'un lloc a un altre, per fer-ne ús, per possessionar-se'n, per apoderar-se'n. _Agafar una galleda per la nansa. Agafar un conill per les orelles. Agafar algú pel braç, pel coll, per la cintura, pels cabells._

Què me'n dieu???


----------



## akakus

A mi de natural em surt "agafar de la mà"


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola,

La veritat és que a mi també em surt agafar de la mà amb el sentit que té en aquesta frase. Però per embolicar una mica més la troca m'ha vingut un dubte: Si algú necessita que l'ajudi a sortir d'algun lloc, per ejemple i li dono la mà, en aquest cas diríem agafar algú per la mà o també agafar de la mà? Per exemple: Va caure al canal i el vaig agafar per la mà per ajudar-lo a sortir.

Bona nit


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Isabel, jo ho entenc igual que tu... Mil gràcies a tots dos de tota manera. De vegades pensar massa en la llengua pròpia fa que dubtis del que sempre has dit...

Bona nit!


----------



## ampurdan

També pots posar: "agafes la mà a una nena petita", no?


----------



## betulina

Hola, bona nit!

Jo també dic normalment "agafar de la mà" i veig la diferència que diu la Isabel, però normativament (almenys de moment!) és "agafar per la mà". Són aquelles coses... TraductoraPobleSec (et puc dir TPS?  ), suposo que potser depèn del grau de normativitat que necessita el teu text... com tu ho vegis. 

Fins una altra!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Doncs serem normatius dins la informalitat del text!

Bona nit!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bon dia a tothom!

Com que veig que la qüestió que vaig plantejar ahir ha suscitat un cert interès, us faig arribar una frase de Pla que precisament ara que parlem d'aquest tema vaig trobar-me ahir en la meva lectura nocturna:

"Sortint un dia d'una tertúlia se'm penjà del braç un entranyable amic que no havia vist des de feia molt de temps".

Aquí no tenim _agafar_, sinó _penjar_... Tot i que, l'estructura, la idea, és la mateixa... I el gran Pla fa servir la preposició _de_...

Què me'n dius, Betulina? Deixo la frase que us plantejava ahir amb _de_ (seguint l'esperit de Pla...) o la canvio d'acord amb la norma?


----------



## akakus

La norma no pot contemplar totes les subtileses d'un idioma. Per a mi, "agafar de la mà" és diferent de "agafar per la mà". Jo agafo de la mà a la meva filla quan camino pel carrer, però l'agafo per la mà per treure-la d'un pou.

El mateix "penjar-se del braç" d'algú transmet una idea de complicitat que es perd a "agafar pel braç".


----------



## betulina

Ups, sembla com si jo fos la defensora de la norma!  I no! Ni de bon tros! 

Estic d'acord amb l'Akakus i amb la resta que "agafar de la mà" no ho sentim com "agafar per la mà", sona com més brusc, oi? 
"Penjar del braç", encara que vol dir el mateix, em fa l'efecte que és l'única opció que tenia Pla si volia fer servir _penjar_. "Penjar pel braç" no seria el mateix, no? Trobo, vaja...

No ho sé, la norma no inclou moltes coses i si nosaltres veiem diferències entre una preposició i l'altra, per alguna cosa deu ser! Després ja tot depèn de quin tipus de text sigui, ja saps com va. 

Sento la confusió...!


----------

